
Danes spend two-thirds of their work week doing nothing - ptr
https://nordic.businessinsider.com/danes-spend-two-thirds-of-their-workweek-doing-nothing--heres-why--
======
tonyedgecombe
_" A root cause is the strong attendance culture that prevails in many
workplaces, i.e., rather than measuring dedication by results and
achievements, an employee's physical presence becomes an important measure."_

This is because it's almost impossible to measure modern cognitive work. The
result is seat warming and office politics. Bricklayers don't have this
problem because it's easy to measure both the quality and quantity of work.

------
nxkxlllx
Article is spot on. I quit a well paid job at large corp for this exact
reason.

------
ThJ
They keep writing articles about this, but I have yet to meet a manager who
cares.

